# Just bought an e-Genius



## Ryder (Aug 20, 2004)

Well that was a surprise. I am relatively fit for my age, ride 2-3 times a week as time allows (run my own business so am not time rich!) Don't ride over the winter so each Spring has been more painful than the last, getting up to fitness again. 

I have been on a mtb since 1986 and never really considered e-mtbs before. Tried one from a local shop out of curiosity and could not believe how much fun it was. I got as good a work out as my mtb but had more fun (mainly due to the ability to do more downhill trails as the slog up was not as exhausting. 

So I have ordered an e-genius to compliment my "normal" mtbs. 

Not sure if I would do so if I lived in the US as access seems far too complex. Thankfully here in the UK we can ride them wherever we can legally ride a bike and no one seems to mind!

Plan to commute to work along the South Downs Way when I feel like it (20 miles each way and about 3000ft climbing) and use it for lower intensity rides and to explore more singletrack. 

Definately do not plan on getting rid of all my mtbs (though some will go to fund it) or using the e-mtb exclusively but we will see how it plays out. 

Anyway please, no hate from the usual suspects (plenty of threads for that) I can see how there is conflict in the US and for once I am really glad to live in the UK!

Will post pics and ride report once I have it.


----------



## Tori (Apr 17, 2018)

Ryder said:


> Well that was a surprise. I am relatively fit for my age, ride 2-3 times a week as time allows (run my own business so am not time rich!) Don't ride over the winter so each Spring has been more painful than the last, getting up to fitness again.
> 
> I have been on a mtb since 1986 and never really considered e-mtbs before. Tried one from a local shop out of curiosity and could not believe how much fun it was. I got as good a work out as my mtb but had more fun (mainly due to the ability to do more downhill trails as the slog up was not as exhausting.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! They look like lovely bikes. Enjoy! I got my first eMTB 10 days ago and I'm like a giddy schoolgirl. I'm having to take forced days off (to rest) or I'd be riding this thing every day of the week!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations! I saw one on a local shop and it looks sweet


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Please provide a detailed report since I might consider one.


----------



## Ryder (Aug 20, 2004)

fos'l said:


> Please provide a detailed report since I might consider one.


Will do. I currently have a Spark 700 plus tuned and SC 5010 to give some context. Rode the shop demo 720 on local trails for about 27 miles (300ft climbing mainly on trail) so can give first impressions of that.

Apart from feeling a little hard to lift the front end and bunny hop compared to a "normal" bike it felt a lot like a good trail bike. If anything the weight helped the suspension feel nice and supple (remember this is the 720 with x-fusion rear and recon front so not the best suspension) Trails were generally pretty tame but I did do one downhill trail off the top of the scarp of the South Downs. Eco mode feels like me at my fittest on a very good day. In other words it is easier than pedaling my normal bikes but not massively. I can see myself using this a lot as I want a work out. Trail mode is fantastic up the hills, especially coming back up the scarp where I would normally be walking the top part.

In terms of downhill performance it is very well planted and feels like a longer version of my spark plus (which it is) The extra weight did not seem like a major problem, in fact it just meant that your technique needed to be a bit more exaggerated which I see as a good learning tool for me as DH is not my strength!

I did bash the motor guard going over a tree trunk but that was more my bad technique than anything else.

Will post more thoughts once I have a few rides on the new bike but feel free to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## MJC1973 (Dec 12, 2017)

Congrats. 
I too bought an E-Genius last fall. LOVE IT. I too run my own business (and have a time demanding 6 year old daughter!!) and need to get every drop out of my bi-weekly ride time. 
I have been telling anybody that will listen how flat out AWESOME this class 1 e-bike is. I am relatively fit, I have been riding MTB since 1989, and I am not afraid to suffer now and again BUT this e-bike has literally re-booted my desire and NEED to ride. Cant wipe the smile off my face. 

I laugh at all the keyboard warrior e-haters out there (mostly via Pink Bike). Could care less about their opinions. Here in Alberta Canada, e-bikes are becoming a common site in the mountains and front range of the rockies. In fact the Provence of Alberta made a mass purchase of e-mtbs last fall for their trail supervisors in the National Parks. Guys I ride with (3 times as fast as I could ever hope to be) all are super accepting about them and all think its great for the sport. 
I for one and an e-mtb (class 1 only though) guy for life. As for the E-Genius its self? Great bike. Super planted on the DH sections and with my 2017 version (Bosche motor), its a great experience with Bosches EMTB mode (set it and forget it). 

Enjoy yours!


----------

